# Giacomo Raspadori



## 7vinte (2 Giugno 2021)

Sembra un bel talento ed è stato convocato per gli Europei... Speriamo faccia come Totò ad Italia '90....


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2021)

Ma è la pippa che ha giocato al fianco dell'altra pippa Scamacca contro il Portogallo?
Per carità, Cutrone è sembrato Van Basten rispetto a questi 2


----------



## danjr (2 Giugno 2021)

Clarenzio;2354138 ha scritto:


> Ma è la pippa che ha giocato al fianco dell'altra pippa Scamacca contro il Portogallo?
> Per carità, Cutrone è sembrato Van Basten rispetto a questi 2



Non è vero ha giocato molto bene e faceva quasi l'esterno, te lo ricordi contro di noi? è l'unico giovane italiano con una certa classe


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2021)

danjr;2354143 ha scritto:


> Non è vero ha giocato molto bene e faceva quasi l'esterno, te lo ricordi contro di noi? è l'unico giovane italiano con una certa classe



Contro di noi sinceramente non lo avevo visto (penso tu ti riferisca al match di ritorno), ma nell'Under ha fatto pena. che qualità avrebbe? Non è veloce, non è parso tecnicamente grancchè e non è neppure troppo grintoso.

Per me gli unici decenti dell'Under sono Pobega, Cutrone Gabbia (tutti nostri o ex), Frattesi e forse Leali.
Bellanova, che tanti volevano trattenere, è un'altra pippa.

Invece parlando di giocatori seri da segnalare: Jota del Portogallo U21


----------



## unbreakable (2 Giugno 2021)

Clarenzio;2354155 ha scritto:


> Contro di noi sinceramente non lo avevo visto (penso tu ti riferisca al match di ritorno), ma nell'Under ha fatto pena. che qualità avrebbe? Non è veloce, non è parso tecnicamente grancchè e non è neppure troppo grintoso.
> 
> Per me gli unici decenti dell'Under sono Pobega, Cutrone Gabbia (tutti nostri o ex), Frattesi e forse Leali.
> Bellanova, che tanti volevano trattenere, è un'altra pippa.
> ...



jota era già forte nella finale dell'under 19 contro la nostra dove fece il diavolo a 4....purtroppo ha subito degli infortuni che gli hanno un pò fermato il processo di crescita..
infatti il benfica l'ha dato in prestito al valladolid (che è retrocesso) e non ha fatto tutta questa gran stagione ma proprio perchè frenato dagli infortuni


----------



## unbreakable (2 Giugno 2021)

7vinte;2354124 ha scritto:


> Sembra un bel talento ed è stato convocato per gli Europei... Speriamo faccia come Totò ad Italia '90....



dimostra una certa velocità di base..ma trovo che i gol che ha fatto siano stati piuttosto "semplici"..per dire pellegri pronetteva di più..a mio modo di vedere..
poi è un mio giudizio..non sono di certo uno scout..vedremo come crescerà e se si affermerà..certo preferirlo a kean che ha già una certa esperienza internazionale mi sembra una cavolata


----------



## Tsitsipas (2 Giugno 2021)

Clarenzio;2354155 ha scritto:


> Contro di noi sinceramente non lo avevo visto (penso tu ti riferisca al match di ritorno), ma nell'Under ha fatto pena. che qualità avrebbe? Non è veloce, non è parso tecnicamente grancchè e non è neppure troppo grintoso.
> 
> Per me gli unici decenti dell'Under sono Pobega, Cutrone Gabbia (tutti nostri o ex), Frattesi e forse Leali.
> Bellanova, che tanti volevano trattenere, è un'altra pippa.
> ...



Cutrone decente? Uno che segna un gol all'anno?
Raspadori è forte ragazzi. Vedrete


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2021)

Tsitsipas;2354166 ha scritto:


> Cutrone decente? Uno che segna un gol all'anno?
> Raspadori è forte ragazzi. Vedrete



Mi riferivo alla partita dell'Under nella quale è parso di un'altra categoria rispetto a Raspadori e Scamacca. Comunque Cutrone non ha mai giocato a Valencia, è ingiudicabile.


----------



## shevchampions (2 Giugno 2021)

Clarenzio;2354138 ha scritto:


> Ma è la pippa che ha giocato al fianco dell'altra pippa Scamacca contro il Portogallo?
> Per carità, Cutrone è sembrato Van Basten rispetto a questi 2



Onestamente non so che partita hai visto. Raspadori, anche contro il Portogallo, ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore di altra categoria rispetto a quelli in campo. Capacità tecnica, sponde, protezione palla, gioco nel breve e (qua ancora voglio capire bene) a tratti anche nel lungo. La squadra la faceva girare lui. Ma soprattutto, ha un gioco tra le linee eccezionale. Guarda bene cosa fa nel goal del 3-2 di Scamacca. Giocatore che si farà e, come già detto, su cui investirei subito ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## numero 3 (2 Giugno 2021)

Raspadori secondo me vale Cutrone farà a mio parere la stessa carriera. Andando un attimo OT visto che qui è stato citato nel gioco delle coppie...Scamacca è secondo me molto più forte.


----------



## uolfetto (2 Giugno 2021)

Scamacca e Raspadori giocatori entrambi enormemente superiori a Cutrone, non scherziamo. Poi che Cutrone abbia fatto un bel gol e sia entrato molto bene con il Portogallo nessuno lo mette in dubbio.


----------



## koti (2 Giugno 2021)

Cutrone è un altro Paloschi, è evidente da tempo ormai.

Raspadori è interessante, ottima tecnica e fiuto del gol. L'unico dubbio, non da poco, è che è veramente troppo nano per una punta centrale.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2021)

shevchampions;2354192 ha scritto:


> Onestamente non so che partita hai visto. Raspadori, anche contro il Portogallo, ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore di altra categoria rispetto a quelli in campo. Capacità tecnica, sponde, protezione palla, gioco nel breve e (qua ancora voglio capire bene) a tratti anche nel lungo. La squadra la faceva girare lui. Ma soprattutto, ha un gioco tra le linee eccezionale. Guarda bene cosa fa nel goal del 3-2 di Scamacca. Giocatore che si farà e, come già detto, su cui investirei subito ad occhi chiusi.



Ho visto la tua stessa partita e per me hai descritto le caratteristiche di qualche portoghese nel primo tempo, quando ci hanno surclassato tecnicamente prima di suicidarsi nel secondo.
Comunque vedremo che carriere faranno Raspadori e Scamacca. Sul primo magari mi sbaglierò anche se mi sembra molto fumoso, ma sul secondo (meglio di Cutrone ho letto..) per carità: è un giocatore che non è in grado neppure di stoppare la palla e sbaglia passaggi elementari, spesso goffo.. è solo grande e grosso.


----------



## koti (2 Giugno 2021)

Tsitsipas;2354166 ha scritto:


> Cutrone decente? Uno che segna un gol all'anno?
> Raspadori è forte ragazzi. Vedrete



Già e parliamo di un attaccante che fuori dall'area di rigore non serve a nulla, un Icardi che non segna. Penso farebbe fatica a giocare pure nel Crotone o nella Spezia (Simy e Nzola sono meglio).


----------

